# Harvest Time



## SSwest (Dec 23, 2007)

After 4 rather quick months I finally have my first harvest.  I actually feel a good sense of accomplishment, feels good to join the ranks.  I've attached a few pics: fist being my bubblelicious prior to harvest, turned out pretty well at the top, had to stretch to far to get to the light, next time I'll know better.  Next three are of my Silver Pearl which yielded much more than looked in my cabinet, too much trimming to be done tho, took FOREVER!  

One question I have is my bubblelicious is in a jar after about 6 days hanging.  The stem still bent but the buds were dried up pretty good.  Any knowledge or know-how on that, will it moistn' back up?  


After I've finished I would have to say from only reading and learning from the members on here and the use of some common sense my first run throught went fairly well.  I've learned from the first and will carry it on to grows to come.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

nice dude.
 looks like a pritty good yeild.
  do you ride bikes?
  i got a R6 , its dooope


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 24, 2007)

holy man oh man thats way better yeild then most get on there first harvest!


----------



## jb247 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah!!! Much better than my first grow...I got a hermi and all my plants seeded (got a wonderful accidental cross, called Jackie Blue). Nice job...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh nice!  Merry Christmas.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 24, 2007)

nice job bro merry christmas ,,,what size pot did u grow that in the first pic?


----------



## medicore (Dec 24, 2007)

nice work


----------



## SSwest (Dec 24, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> nice job bro merry christmas ,,,what size pot did u grow that in the first pic?


 
I used three gallon pots for all.  I think thats a perfect size for indoor growing.  And yes, christmas came just a few days early, cutting your own trees is the way to go.


----------

